# Simpson river pier



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Well 5 years here and I still havent fished there, so I went for the last hour of light. I threw a gold spoon and a small white jig nice and slow but no bites. Iv caught a lot of fish in that area, but it was hard to get over the view of the power plant...is the place worth going back to?


----------



## divers doit deep (Oct 18, 2008)

i have fished the area a lot you can hook up but the pier sucks you need to try the creek mouths around there they hold a lot of reds and other fish but otherwise a good area keep trying i caught a lot of nice ones last year this time


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

from a boat the area is fantastic for specks and reds, from the shore not so much with out some hiking. You should head south down the bank and go atleast 50 yards south of the bridge. The view is better and so is the action


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, I might try again walking around the shore. I fish it out of my gheenoo there but the way work and daylight goes it quicker just to show up and find a spot and cast. Maybe more to come :banghead


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I fish out there when I just want to waste some time. It's not the best place to fish but I've seen a few nice fish come out of there. During the summer it's cool just to sit out there and watch the gators go by. Saw a beaver about a month ago.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *konz (1/20/2009)*I fish out there when I just want to waste some time. It's not the best place to fish but I've seen a few nice fish come out of there. During the summer it's cool just to sit out there and watch the gators go by. Saw a beaver about a month ago.


I ate that beaver...........


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Well it was a big one........so I'm sure you were quite full after.....hahaha


----------

